# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Sistemas de Riego >  Murcia recuperará su sistema de riego tradicional hasta las puertas de la Vega

## Embalses

La Asociación para la Conservación de la Huerta de Murcia y otras ocho asociaciones presentaron ayer un proyecto para restaurar su sistema tradicional de regadío hasta llegar a sus fronteras con Orihuela, con el objetivo de preservar una seña de identidad que se remonta hasta el siglo X según algunos estudios y que supone un atractivo turístico de gran valor cultural y social.
Las asociaciones proponen que el Ayuntamiento murciano costee el proyecto con el Fondo Estatal de Inversión Local, con fondos propios, de la Comunidad o de la Unión Europea para recuperar cerca de 40 infraestructuras hidráulicas, algunas de ellas milenarias, que le merecen a la huerta murciana la consideración de "paisaje de extraordinario valor" de la Agenda Europea de Medio Ambiente.
Con esto se crearían 60 puestos de trabajo (50 operarios y 10 técnicos arquitectos) para restaurar seis molinos, diez puentes, dos o tres acueductos y varias acequias, azarbes y norias. Más concretamente, la primera parte contemplaría la restauración de la Contraparada y las dos principales acequias (Aljufia y Alquibla), y la segunda etapa se encargaría de las infraestructuras hidráulicas que van desde el municipio de Murcia hasta la frontera con Orihuela.
Los trabajos no se limitarían a la limpieza manual de los canales de riego, sino que se trataría también de repoblar la vegetación autóctona e instalar alcantarillado o fosas sépticas para evitar el vertido de aguas sucias procedentes de viviendas, problemas que también afectan a la Vega Baja. De hecho, el proyecto propone también crear rutas verdes para darle a la huerta un uso turístico, cultural y social.

----------

